# Sillosock Rotary schematic?



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a 2 ARM TORNADO ROTARY MACHINE (says 5/2009 on box) and I had to take it apart to clean some mud/water and I was hoping someone had a schematic of the gear box or can take a picture of theirs so I know how to put it back together.

I think I got it, but it sounds louder than I remember.

Thanks


----------

